# Jay channel



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have tile bath in a rental that doesn't have bull nose tile finish the edges. I mention this because the drywall is being replaced over the soffit & on the sides. It's hard to picture but I decided that running the rock 1/2" longer then slipping a channel could be a good idea and provide a backing to caulk. 

My question is whether or not I can spackle the face flange or will it come through even with tape. I also considered tear away. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

They make a mudable J bead.............Or L bead

Trying to understand, tile is staying and you are butting new drywall up to it? Will it be flush or set back?

If the drywall is finished set back 3/8'' or so there is no point in using anything. Cut the rock tight and either grout or caulk.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like you need a schluter strip

http://www.schluter.com/139.aspx


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> They make a mudable J bead.............Or L bead
> 
> Trying to understand, tile is staying and you are butting new drywall up to it? Will it be flush or set back?
> 
> If the drywall is finished set back 3/8'' or so there is no point in using anything. Cut the rock tight and either grout or caulk.


Yes this bath has a tub alcove with a tiled soffit. Its old with many layers of plaster,rock and finally 1x6 T&G. So everything is pulled off except that tile. It is an option to put nothing and let the rock run wild and silicone the back. Not sure if its a good idea though. Also considered the "L bead" where I could lap the "L" over the tile but then I cant really silicone.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Sounds like you need a schluter strip
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/139.aspx


This isnt being re tiled or planned.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=15


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Dan_Watson said:


> http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=15


Thanks Dan I have the catalog its from 2009. I skimmed through it already


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

This is where I need to come up with a finish for the drywall. The top soffit jogs out about 3/4" and so does the tile. So thats why I was thinking of a jay channel and siliconing the back. The bottom could be the same or an oversized "L" that lays right on the tile edge.



In either case If I jay the top, how do I finish the inside corner of the jog or the outside?


----------



## Albie (Jan 19, 2014)

I would use a Trim-Tex corner bead and cut the one side that hits the tile. And glue and staple it in . Coat it and paint it in. I don't like J channel or spackle J.. I think it look cheese. You want it to look nice, not like a repair or patch. Just my two cents.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

The plastic j trim is only paintable, you can mud the metal :thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Still looks like L or mudable J to me Tom. But one of those I really need to be there kinda things.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I ended up going with a metal, mudable "j". Thanks for the idea guys. Never realized they made mudable ones.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> The plastic j trim is only paintable, you can mud the metal :thumbup:


I've installed a lot of mudable plastic J. I think it's Vinyl Products

Suppliers normally don't stock a lot of specialty products like this. We would have to order a case to get it.


Glad you got it done Tom :clap:


----------

